# OH F U' x 63 Challenge



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

1:14:12 Lol....

Edit: 58:17 yay sub-1 lol.

-No cube rotations

-Keep hand in "standard position" <---if that's even a term.

-If you're a righty, mirror F U' to F' U
xD


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

Why does everyone keep copying my threads
1:04.35


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Why does everyone keep copying my threads
> 1:04.35



Oh yeah that's right, "your" thread was original.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Why does everyone keep copying my threads
> 1:04.35


You got 1:04:35 F U' One hand? o_o What do you normally average?


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 8, 2010)

@frogmanson probable bs, as his OH average one week ago was 2:07. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2010-39&p=462617&viewfull=1#post462617
Finally got some proof that he bullshits alot. Score.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

Ohh okay, cause I average ~18,19 for OH and I was surprised cause of his WCA profile. >.<


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

What are you guys talking about? Repeating 2 moves 63 times is not hard. Anyway doing that i did 2 moves per second which means i would take approximately 63 seconds


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

What do you normally average for OH out of curiosity (ZB_FTW says its 2minutesish) ? I average like ~18.5 seconds, are my OH F moves really that horrible? >.<


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> Well actually you did it around one move per second. What do you normally average for OH out of curiosity (ZB_FTW says its 2minutesish) ? I average like ~18.5 seconds, are my OH F moves really that horrible? >.<


I average 2 minutes but only because i rarely practice. 
Also your F moves might depend on which fimger you use


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

How do you do your F moves? I use my thumb. O:


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 8, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Why does everyone keep copying my threads
> 1:04.35


 
Copying???

You do know you weren't the first right


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> How do you do your F moves? I use my thumb. O:


Left hand or right hand? I use my left hand and my pinky


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> 1:14:12 Lol....
> 
> Edit: 58:17 yay sub-1 lol.


 
Is it ok to hold it from a different angle?


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

I turn with my left hand.



KboyForeverB said:


> Is it ok to hold it from a different angle?


 Hmm, no =p


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> I turn with my left hand.
> Thumb and left hand, how is that possible?


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

? I don't see how else you can do F one hand without using your thumb.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2010)

How is pinky possible?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> ? I don't see how else you can do F one hand without using your thumb.


Ok i have instructions
1. Put left hand on the back face of the cube 
2. put pinky on the bottom right cubie of the F face
3. Flick!


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

The left hand on back face of cube part confuses me a little (are you trying to position your hand so it turns into R U'?). Unless I'm doing this wrong, this feels really uncomfortable xD. Would you typically do this during a solve?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> The left hand on back face of cube part confuses me a little. Unless I'm doing this wrong, this feels really uncomfortable xD. Would you typically do this during a solve?


 
Yes i would 
Anyway i discovered a better tecnique
1. Hold up the cube with the fingers on your left hand 
2. Put your pinky on the bottom right cubie of the F face and your left pointer finger on the U face
3. Flick!


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2010)

To me it sounds more like an R with a slight wrist adjustment.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm that's basically R U', I thought it was obvious to people to keep their hand in "standard position" I guess I should add some restrictions to my first post.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> I turn with my left hand.
> 
> 
> Hmm, no =p


 
ok, cause if you could, then understand Alcuber, now I see


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

1:21.83


----------



## Shortey (Oct 8, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Why does everyone keep copying my threads
> 1:04.35


 
Because we adore you.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 8, 2010)

Shortey said:


> Because we adore you.


 
LOL...


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 8, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> Ohh okay, cause I average ~18,19 for OH and I was surprised cause of his WCA profile. >.<



The times he says he gets are a lot faster than those times, even though he only competed fairly recently. Like, he says he averages 40 seconds on 3x3, 10 seconds on 2x2, 9 seconds on 2x2 etc. I know he might just gets nervous in competition, it just seems a bit weird.

I've tried doing this, but I can't without starting to do R U'. 

Edit:


Shortey said:


> Because we adore you.



And we adore your strange catchphrases.

"No, no, no!"


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> The times he says he gets are a lot faster than those times, even though he only competed fairly recently. Like, he says he averages 40 seconds on 3x3, 10 seconds on 2x2, 9 seconds on 2x2 etc. I know he might just gets nervous in competition, it just seems a bit weird.
> 
> I've tried doing this, but I can't without starting to do R U'.
> 
> ...


 
Cam i never said those were my averages. If i put a smile next to it it means i like those times


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 8, 2010)

@ Alcuber. Video please.

And I dnf the FU' x 63

Haven't done a single one handed F turn for an entire year.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought it's pretty obvious already that Alcuber rotates and does R U'


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't see how an F turn is possible.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I don't see how an F turn is possible.



I think Lofty has videos of him doing F with his thumb.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's how most people do the F turn I believe

edit: kinda ninja'd


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I thought it's pretty obvious already that Alcuber rotates and does R U'


You don't have to rotate the cube to do it
Also i worked out how you can do it with your thumb but i dropped the cube after F, U" x 5


----------



## Stefan (Oct 8, 2010)

Having fingers on U and D is "standard position"?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 8, 2010)

1:48.71 using my thumb


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 8, 2010)

1:51.19, could probably do a lot better though.


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 8, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Having fingers on U and D is "standard position"?


 
How else do you turn OH without having fingers on the U and D face?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 9, 2010)

59.88 for (U' L) *63 using my right hand; thumb for U', index for L. Similar thing but easier.


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

frogmanson said:


> How else do you turn OH without having fingers on the U and D face?


 
Fingers on F and B...


----------



## Zeat (Oct 9, 2010)

47.96


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

^WAT


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2010)

> 47.96



No.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 9, 2010)

Zeat said:


> 47.96


 
lol


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 9, 2010)

Zeat said:


> 47.96


 
I want sub-50. >.< so far 57.xx is my best.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 9, 2010)

1:46.59


----------

